# Mallorca zum Angeln?



## strandlaeufer (12. Februar 2009)

Moinsen,

bin im April auf Mallorca (Santa Ponsa) und würde auch gern dort mal zum Angeln gehen.
Lohnt sich das? Im Mittelmeer soll ja noch weniger Fisch sein, als in der Ostsee 

Hat jemand einen Tip? Evtl. Bootsangeln oder von der Küste? Gibt es im April überhaupt Angelausflüge?

Für alle Tipps wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß Strandlaeufer


----------



## firemirl (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mallorca zum Angeln?*

Hänge mich dann mal direkt hier mit an.

Juni ist ebenfalls Malle dran:vik: und habe auch schon den einen oder anderen Beitrag hier im Board gelesen.
Trotzdem jemand der mir was zur Ostküste Bereich Portochristo / Cala Romantica sagen kann? 
Angelläden? Habe auch schon was von Köderautomaten gehört. Die meisten Bereiche sind Steilküste so um 10-15 mtr.
Habe damit keine Erfahrung.
Für Tipps bin ich / wir s.o. dankbar.


----------



## sadako (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mallorca zum Angeln?*

So dann wären wir zu Dritt - ich fahre Ende Juli für 3 Wochen nach Santa Ponca und bin ebenfalls interessiert.

Hatte mich vor einigen Jahren schon einmal im AB informiert, allerdings für`s Angeln vom Land aus und besonders viel ist auch nicht gerade dabei rumgekommen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57125&highlight=santa+ponca

Ich hab`s damals auch versucht, aber leider sind`s nicht mehr als ein paar kleine Meeräschen und einige andere Kleinfische geworden, die alle wieder schwimmen dürften. Wobei ich in einigen Schwärmen durchaus größere Meeräschen gesehen hab.

Aber ich nehme mal an, dass das nicht das ist, worauf Du aus bist. 
Bin mal gespannt auf die Antworten.


----------



## zulu (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mallorca zum Angeln?*

Hallo ihr optimisten !

gefischt habe ich dort nicht,
denn ich habe viele stunden im uferbereich unter wasser gearbeitet und dabei kaum einen fisch gesehen, der länger gewesen wäre als meine linke hand.
Hier und da mal eine muräne oder einen kleinen conger, 
aber sonst wenig brassen und nur viele kleine barsche lippfische papageifische minibarben usw.

 Kleiner tip : nachts kommen etwas grössere fische in wurfweite.

Meeräschen gibt es überall und die können auch recht groß
werden.
Sicher kommen wie überall im mittelmeer auch die wolfsbarsche am frühen abend in die buchten zum rauben.

Mit der bootsfischerei könnte es etwas besser aussehen.
In den angelgeschäften hängen bilder von grossen amberjack speerfisch und schwertfisch.

Viel spass im urlaub #h

Z.


----------



## Tomasz (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mallorca zum Angeln?*

Bin gerade aus Malle zurück.
Ich habe zwar nicht geangelt, aber mich mal diesbezüglich auf der Insel umgesehen. Es gibt Köderautomaten, Angelgeschäfte und groooooße Meeräschen|bigeyes. Auch konnte ich einige Einheimische beim angeln beobachten:g.
Darüber hinaus gibt es einige Bestimmungen zu beachten.
Morgen mehr dazu und weil es anschaulicher ist, auch ein paar Fotos.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## sadako (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mallorca zum Angeln?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Morgen mehr dazu und weil es anschaulicher ist, auch ein paar Fotos.



Fein fein, ich bin gespannt! |bla:


----------



## Tomasz (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mallorca zum Angeln?*

Hallo Leute,
ich war letzte Woche kurz entschlossen auf Mallorca. Die Angel hatte ich nicht mitgehabt, da für eine Woche die Zeit zu kurz war, und wir in erster Linie wandern wollten.
Wenn ich aber schon mal auf der Insel war, hatte ich mich doch für die Angelmöglichkeiten interessiert. Schließlich kann es ja wieder mal nach Malle gehen und dann wollte ich vorbreitet sein. Angesichts der imposanten Küstenlandschaft und der tollen Farben des Meeres sollte selbst bei wenigen oder kleinen Fischen ein erlebnisreiches Angeln möglich sein.







*Küste bei Calla Rajada *

Grundsätzlich ist es wohl so, dass man eine Angelerlaubnis braucht. Diese bekommt man in Palma (Conselleria d’Agricultura i Pesca in der Calle de Foners 10, 07006 Palma, Tel. 0034-971-176100) bzw. kann sie sich vielleicht auch über die Hotelrezeption besorgen lassen. Die Kosten für die zweijährige Lizenz belaufen sich auf ca. 13,- Euro. Der folgende Link gibt zu der Angellizenz und zu den Angelmöglichkeiten eine menge Infos her:

http://www.angelmagazin.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=278

Für einige Gebiete gibt es auf Grund von Schutzzonen besondere Bestimmungen zu beachten, wie diese in Calla Rajada:






*Bestimmungen in der Schutzzone bei Call Rajada* 






*Was man darf und was nicht*






*Für den der spanisch kann*

Mit einem Boot mitzufahren ist wohl grundsätzlich auch möglich. Dazu sollten man in den zahlreichen Angelgeschäften oder in den Hafenbüros fragen. Mitunter nimmt ein dann der Fischer oder eine Privatperson mit.
Eine Möglichkeit für das geführte Hochseefischen ist z.B. diese:

http://www.mallorcaangeln.com/

Eigentlich hat jeder Hafen ein Büro und in jeder Hafenstadt gibt es einen Angelladen. Diese Läden sind mitunter kombiniert mit den sonst üblichen Zoogeschäften. Das Sortiment ist auf die Gegebenheiten auf Malle zugeschnitten und dafür auch sicher ausreichend. Vom Blei bis zum Japan-Wobbler gab es dort alles zu kaufen. Die Auswahl ist allerdings nicht gewaltig, so das man vielleicht etwas aus Deutschland mitbringen sollte.
Vor diesen Läden gibt es auch Köderautomaten, an denen man sich Tag und Nacht Köder ziehen kann. Außerdem sollte es möglich sein, sich auf Märkten oder Fischgeschäften und Supermärkten mit frischen Ködern (Tintenfische, Calamares, Garnelen oder kleine Fische) eindecken zu können. Zudem gibt es an den Steinküsten zahlreiche Schnecken und Muscheln.






*Angelladen in Port Soller* 






*Einer von vielen Köderautomaten in der Nähe der Häfen*





 
*Auswahl und Preise*


Während unserer Streifzüge über die Insel konnte ich in vielen Hafenbecken große Meeräschen beobachten, wie sie die Algen von den Booten und deren Leinen abgrasten. Die Fische sind aber etwas scheu und man sollte sich daher ruhig und ohne einen Schatten zu werfen nähern.





*Meeräschen in kleinen Gruppen* 






*Die größten Fische waren sicher 70 cm lang*

In Porto Soller haben wir zwei einheimische Angel im Hafen beobachten können. Sie haben mit schlanken ca. 5-10 g Posen und einem kleinen mit Brotflocken beköderten Haken ca. 0,5 m unter der Wasseroberfläche geangelt. Die Bisse kamen sehr vorsichtig und wurden sofort mit einem harten Anschlag quittiert. Trotz der zahlreichen Bisse konnten sie allerdings in den 15 Minuten die ich dabei stand keinen Fisch landen.





*Einheimische in Port Soller* 

Während der Autofahrt konnten wir zudem in der Bucht von Calla Ratjade Angler mit schwerem Brandungsgerät beobachten. Angesichts der teils heftigen Brandung sollte man sich dazu aber entsprechendes Wetter oder die richtige Küste aussuchen. Diese war es jedenfalls mit bis zu 2,5 m hohen Wellen nicht.






*Starke Brandung* 

Außerdem besteht die Möglichkeit, sich mit einem Extra-Schein (erhältlich über die Dirección General de Biodiversidad)an einen der Süßwasserstauseen zu setzen und dort auf Forellen u.a. zu angeln. 

Ansonsten hatte ich im Vorfeld auch hier im Board eine menge Infos und Hinweise gefunden:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=58908

Und sollte dann wider Erwarten doch nichts beissen, kann ich nur jedem empfehlen weg von den zugebauten Küsten in die Berge zu fahren und dort zu wandern.






*Auf 1.100 m Höhe* 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ines (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mallorca zum Angeln?*

Tolle Bilder, Tomasz, vielen Dank!
Ich war im Januar auf Mallorca, erstmals, und habe gerade Puerto Soller in guter Erinnerung.
Geangelt habe ich auch, in insgesamt 2 Stunden vier kleine bunte Fische auf Automaten-Sandwurm gefangen, in einem kleinen Hafen an der Südküste. Das hatte auch was, war immerhin Fisch.

Allen Frühlings- und Sommerurlaubern viel Erfolg und große Fänge auf Malle! #h


----------



## Tomasz (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mallorca zum Angeln?*

Hallo Ines,

ich war auch das erste mal auf dieser Insel und hatte im Vorfeld kein gutes Gefühl. Alle meine Vorurteile hinsichtlich Betonburgen, 17. Bundesland, Futtern wie bei Muttern usw. haben sich dabei bestätigt. Fährt man aber etwas ins Landesinnere ist es ein richtiges kleines Paradies, das nur wenige Flugstunde von Berlin entfernt liegt. 
So haben wir uns dann auch die Bingo-Nachmittage und das (deutsche) Abendbuffet gespart und sind quer durch die Insel. Am 09.02.2009 hatte ich mir meinen ersten Sonnenbrand geholt:vik:.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------

